# 555 una KK y no hay vueltas



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2009)

en verdad que hace rato queria ponerlo pero me quede para no ser criticon, pero ya no .

estoy con un diseño y me puse a ver posibilidades, algo que queria hacer con unos T , a lo mucho un CI chico.....el 555 pense, pero no , es una kk de limitaciones, la verdad.........puedo comprender que a los hoobistas le haya venido bien por la bibliografia que tiene , me refiero a los circuitos cocinados, asi que el que solo copia y arma le va bien.

pero que no hayan sacado algo mejor ....de 8 patitas .........

viendo lo tecnico:

si lo veo como un FF :
tiene:
un reset por 0 (RESET) 
un set por 0 (trig) 
un reset por 1 (there) 

ambas salidas se comportan =  cuando sal=1 se da que el T no conduce, como es un NPN solo puedo ponerle una R a + .
es al cuete esas 2 salidas, si se usa para descargar un C lo puedo hacer con la misma salida y un diodo .
no comprendo por que los diseñadores no lo mejoraron .

EN FIN, tengo 8 patas por que    :evil: no lo hicieron asi:

2 para alimentacion 
2 para salidas (inversora y no inversora
2 para set (una con 1 y otra con cero ) 
2 para reset (una con 1 y otra con cero) 

son 8 de un ci mas versatil que el 555

encima las ent. las hubiese hecho como esta el 555 con 2 operacionales , pero sin poner eses divisor de miercoles ya integrado , dejandome las ent inv. y no inv . de cada OP libres, para mi uso, podria hacer detectores independientes , incluso de baja señal .

eso si seria un Ci bueno y versatil , para cualquier diseñador, ahi si me dan posibilidades.
la verdad que siempre me quedo conlas ganas de que ese puto integrado me sirva para algo mas que las pavadas para lo que se lo usa.

esquematicamente como yo lo quisiera seria un FF o una compuerta trigger con salida inv y no inv. 
y con entradas S y R controladas con comparadores con sus patas DISPONIBLES DE VERDAD ............
alcanzan ok las 8 patas .

   :evil:   

que desperdicio de chip !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2009)

Me parece que te estas yendo de mambo...

El 555 fué diseñado específicamente para uso como oscilador o monoestable, pero gracias a todos los terminales adicionales que exponen *una parte importante de su arquitectura interna*, se le pudieron dar muchos mas usos, como ya mencionaste.

Aunque es muy versátil, tiene las falencias que vos decís, pero para la aplicación para la que fué diseñado...es un chip excelente (siempre y cuando conozcas las limitaciones que tiene).

Para hacer cosas como las que vos necesitas hay otros chips, pero las leyes del mercado hacen -probablemente- que sean mas caros, ya que hay menos demanda. Uno de esos chips (que existe desde que yo estaba en la universidad) es el NE521, que puede no ser exactamente los que buscas, pero es muy parecido. Buscá el datasheet (http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/N/E/5/2/NE521.shtml) y vas a ver. Este tiene mas de 8 patas, pero tiene muchas posibilidades.

Y no increpes el pobre chip! ya tiene mas de 30 años de existencia...una época en la que la sola presencia de ese integrado permitía hacer maravillas antes imposibles.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2009)

hola, el que decis tiene 14 patas, el tema es de 8 .

y si, que es comolas leyes de mercado dicen es asi, como decis, sera por eso que lo ssacan como chorizo y no le modifican nada, porque bien podrian hacerlo.

hace tiempo vi el 40107 2 nand con sal de potencia........pero no son trigger y encima a ese ci no lo encontras en ningun lado.

con solo una nand trigger de 2 ent te hago cualquier cosa que hacen con un 555.
menos si aprovechas la entrada de control........pero esa nadie la usa.

despues lo miro al que me dijiste:
parece que tiene una entrada de control para ambos , entrada con comparador y otra digital. , despues busco a ver si se consigue y cuanto esta, pero es de 16 patas, igual gracias por el dato.

30 años y no lo mejoraron !ahhggg. el mercado ........


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 13, 2009)

El 555 es un simple oscilador si no lo mejoraron alla ellos..Pero poque te quejas del integrado?
Que pretendes con este post?Que nadie mas lo use o que?
Y de ultima al que no le gusta que no lo use y que se arme su propio 555 que no es gran cosa
No veo el fin de este posteo francamente..Si tan desconforme estas armalo vos el 555 es y va a seguir siendo como se lo diseño hace ya 30años..En ese entonces fue Hi-Tecnology ahora es uno mas del monton de antiguedades..Pero antiguo y todo por algo se lo sigue fabricando y por algo se lo continua utilizando en infinidad de dispositivos con tecnologias muucho pero muuucho mas altas
Es simplemente cuestion de rearmar lo que a uno le parece que esta mal..Fairchip ni Motorola ni ningun fabricante lo van a mejorar a esta altura

Un saludo!


----------



## darea (Mar 13, 2009)

Es una opinion muy cuestionable pero... decir que el 555 (uno de los integrados mas populares de la historia) es una caca... 

Es una caca si quieres utilizarlo para algo para lo que no está pensado, para su uso estricto, creo que pocas alternativas hay mejores y sencillas.

Me parece un comentario que busca un poco de conflicto.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Mar 13, 2009)

El que no te funcione para lo que tu quieres no significa que sea malo ......al parecer has quemado muchos......pues realiza artesania con ellos......Suerte con tus proyectos


----------



## bachi (Mar 13, 2009)

Deja de criticar y busca el integrado que necesitas porque el 555 fue creado para cosas especificas y no para hacer milagros, te imaginas si quisieran utilizarlo como salida de audio                 pues yo diria no sirve  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x


----------



## rash (Mar 13, 2009)

...............*555 una KK y no hay vueltas*.................... hola, me has dejado sin palabras....


...saludos


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Mar 13, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> ...............*555 una KK y no hay vueltas*.................... hola, me has dejado sin palabras....
> 
> 
> ...saludos



Estos mismo comentarios mandalo a la fabrica y con suerte te modificaran el diseño que a funcionado durante decadas 
y te mandaran papel higenico para los modelos antiguos jajajajajaja

Todos en algun momento de la vida quisimos cambiar el mudo Pinky


----------



## mabauti (Mar 13, 2009)

tranquilo fernando, como ya lo deijo zavalla, el 555 cumple muy bien y con creces para lo que fue creado hace un buen de años, hizo y sigue haciendo su buen aporte.


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 13, 2009)

Muy buenos comentario diria..Me parece que si queres usar un soldador para limpiarte la nariz pues algo te va a salir mal...Y mas si esta enchufado...Es decir..Te quejas de un integrado por el solo hecho que no cumple con tus perspectivas?Mmm..No se entiende muchoo..Mejor que se pase un moderador por este post y tome alguna medida porque este post en lugar de felicirtar al 555 por tooodooo pero tooodoo lo que hizo y va a seguir haciendo por cada uno que lo utilize Siempre y cuando respetando sus caracteristicas, esta simplemente molestando y ocupando lugar poco significativo dentro del foro..En lugar de estar contestando estas cosas podriamos tranquilamente estar ayudando a alguien que por dar un simple ejemplo no sabe y quiere aprender a utilizar un 555

Un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2009)

Muchachos...tampoco se vayan de mambo ustedes!

La opinión de fernandob es tan válida como cualquier otra de ustedes. Tal vez sería mejor que trataran de aportar algun I.C. que se pueda usar para lo que el pretende, al menos para saber si su necesidad ha sido enfrentada también por otros y hay alguna solución válida y facilmente disponible.

Pero no nos agredamos por un comentario que si hubiera sido dicho en un bar no hubiera pasado de un "dejá de decir tonteras".

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Mar 13, 2009)

El tema es que si uno desea crear un diseño ..mientras mas fiable queremos que sea su funcionamiento y sus lectura tenemos que utilizar componentes mas costosos y especificos .....pero no podemos pretender realizar un reloj atomico que no varie en mil años con un 555...y lo otro es que depende de cada pais o ciudad es si tenemos estos componentes en el comercio .....yo creo que esta es la mayor limitante ..
Esperando que estos comentarios se tomen bien


----------



## santiago (Mar 13, 2009)

lo que trata de decir es que se desperdician sus funciones internas, si no me equivoco

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2009)

exacto santixman.

yo no uso el 555 para "copiar circuitos que estan en la web, y me puse a tratar de ver si podia usarlo en alguna de las aplicaciones que estoy haciendo y al instante vi que la pata de control podria disponerse libre con lo cual sirve para lo que es y para mucho mas ya que al no definirse dentro de un divisor y darlas disponibles las aplicaciones son mayores.

la salida, se comporta igual que el T de descarga, asi que solo con la salida alcanza.
y si quisiese hacer algo exactamente = que el 555 actual uso la salida mas un diodo y listo .

ezevalla el ci que me pusiste me parece interesante, pero no lo encontre en la lista de un proveedor, vere, tambien el 40107 tiene 2 nand con salida para bastante corriente y es de 8 pines (lastima que no trigger )  pero  tampoco lo tenian 2 proveedores..
es una cosa de mercado, si se acostumbraron los hoobystas ya esta, es dificil querer cambiar eso, aunque sea para mejorar.

con solo ver las respuestas insultantes ya me doy cuenta como es la gente , solo estaba mostrando cosas REALES que son obvias , eso si , solo uno las ve si se pone a estudiar el ci para diseñar.
si solo quieren copiar circuitos y armarlos es otra cosa.

les mando un saludo a quienes me entendieron y me discutieron el tema con inteligencia.


----------



## Manolo_Romero (Mar 13, 2009)

Cosas que se pueden hacer con un 555.

Configuración monoestable. Temporizar desde microsegundos a minutos, retardos, generación de pulsos. Lo cual permite generar cientos de circuitos y combinaciones posibles. Retardos al encendido y apagado, retardos variables, etc

Configuración astable. Permite generar ondas cuadrada y exponencial, añadiendo un pequeño filtro genera señales triangulares y senoidales de frecuencia fija. Vale como generador de reloj en circuitos sencillos y secuenciales, generación de señales entre fracciones de hercios hasta (según modelo) 1,5 Mhz.
Generación de funciones, sirenas, alarmas, generación de intermitencias, ultrasonidos

Configuración biestable. Puede ser configurado como biestable tipo S-R, tipo D y Tipo T (Toggle) como bien se ha visto recientemente en otro Post.
Permite generar relojes (poco práctico, pero posible), contadores, botones de encendido apagado

Configuración Smitt Trigger, permite su uso en sensores crepusculares (por la histéresis), con un transistor adicional permite implementar las cinco funciones lógicas clásicas NOT, AND, NAND, OR y NOR

Patilla 5. Muy utilizada, permite modificar el ancho de pulso, lo que genera modulación digital tipo PWM. Aplicaciones control de potencia en luces y motores, transmisión digital de audio analógico, conversión analógico digital (Lo demuestro a quién quiera) conversores de tensión a frecuencia, generación de pulsos para servos etc.

En configuración astable se puede usar para generar tensiones negativas para amplificador operacionales, también se puede implementar sencillas fuentes commutadas de unos cuantos milamperios  etc.etc.etc.

El 555 nació en 1972, el mismo año que yo y sinceramente no se ha diseñado (y dudo mucho que nadie lo haga jamás) un circuito tan sencillo, tan humilde, tan económico tan extendido y tan práctico como él.

El 555 tiene tutorial propio en este foro para honor de todos por su sencillez.
Nadie puede ignorar que si no ha sido modificado en 30 años y se sigue utilizando es por que es inmejorable.
La última vez que vi un 555 en un diseño que no era mío, (en versión SMD) ha sido en una placa de sensores de un equipo embarcado del control ATO (conducción automática) de un tren  de los más modernos del Metro de Madrid España.
Sigo habitualmente tus post Fernandob, pero en este no tienes razón.
Sin duda entre un buen vino D’n Periggnon (500 € botella) y la humilde agua muchos elegirían el primero, pero nadie puede vivir sin la segunda, por mucho que la despreciemos.
Por último un post (en defensa de este integrado) afirma o duda que no es posible utilizarlo como amplificador de audio.
Yo llevo años utilizando el 555 como amplificador de potencia de audio.
¡Si, ya sé… risas! ¡pero si la salida es 1 ó 0, todo o nada, señal cuadrada.!
Vale, pero yo lo utilizo como AMPLIFICADOR EN CLASE D.
La señal modulada en PWM se filtra a la salida (con un circuito integrador LC y se aplica al altavoz).
Funciona de narices y no he visto hasta ahora a nadie que lo utilice de tal forma.
El problema del 555 es que la gente no sabe usarlo porque no lo han estudiado, solo se limitan a copiar circuitos.
Pero yo reto a cualquiera a que un 555 solo (o con muy pocos componentes añadidos) es capaz de implementar cualquier circuito sencillo de generación de señales, funciones y retardos.
El 555 tiene versión doble (NE556), versión CMOS (NE7555), versión digital de 16 pines (HCT5555, sí cuatro cincos) he incluso versión de alta potencia y velocidad (TLC555.)
Este circuito junto al NE567 (detector de tono, y mil cosas más) son de lo más útil.

Respecto a estas palabras:
“esquemáticamente como yo lo quisiera seria un FF o una compuerta trigger con salida in no
inv. 
y con entradas S y R controladas con comparadores con sus patas DISPONIBLES DE VERDAD 
alcanzan ok las 8 patas .
Te adjunto tres esquemas que muestran que estas equivocado 
No sigo, porque tengo para escribir un libro. Simplemente:

                             ¡Larga vida al 555 y gracias por los favores prestados!

P.D Hay que ser más humildes y menos criticones, como diría Jesús de Nazaret  “El que se humille será ensalzado…” o “la piedra desechada por todos se ha convertido en la clave del arco…”


----------



## santiago (Mar 13, 2009)

esta perfecto el integrado , lo entendieron mal a lo que quiso decir fernando

esta bien la infinidad de cosas a hacer todo todo , etc, es un muy buen integrado, confiable, lo unico que dijo es que si tendria "mas patas" por decirlo asi , se podrian aprovechar al 100% todas las cosas en su interior, ni mas ni menos

lease poner 4 alambres mas y usar todas las funciones internas, 

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2009)

manolo los 2 primeros dibujos son basicos , el tercero no comprendo, de la pata 5 que es control y es  una entrada de el OP 1  le pones una R= 5K a la otra pata del otro OP ...pero si no esta disponible esa otra pata ?

en lo demas, me ha sido muy util todos sus comentarios, agradables los de quienes comprendieron y instructivos los de quienes NO.

he podido comprender por que un CI de 30 años NO ha sido modificado por nadie , aunque al principio solo uno lo fabricaba .
estoy seguro que cuando otra firma tuvo interes en fabricarlo habra realizado antes un estudio de mercado, sencillo estudio de mercado como es este tema aqui en el foro, y las respuestas ofensivas a el cambio , el rechazo absoluto a cualquier mejora ya define el resultado:
lo hago igual, sin posibles mejoras.

aunque las modificaciones permitan hacer todo lo que se hacia con el original Y MUCHO MAS , pero no importa, por que quien se acostumbro a algo y no se tiene confianza de que podra saber usar algo distinto actua asi.

mayor disponibilidad siempre es ventajas a la hora de diseño.
cambios siempre son un problema para el que no sabe ni quiere aprender.

lo que puse es sencillo , obvio y claro:
tener disponibles las 4 patas de los 2 comparadores solo da mas posibilidades .
la doble salida es redundante ya que encima no son una inversora respecto de la otra .

pero el mercado es el que manda, y asi varios de uds. han mostrado (me han hecho ver )   como es el mercado.
el 555 cuando se hizo fue algo muy bueno , no era una KK , *por que  no mejoro ???* , , ya me he dado cuenta .

saludos a mis amigos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 13, 2009)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> esta perfecto el integrado , lo entendieron mal a lo que quiso decir fernando
> 
> esta bien la infinidad de cosas a hacer todo todo , etc, es un muy buen integrado, confiable, lo unico que dijo es que si tendria "mas patas" por decirlo asi , se podrian aprovechar al 100% todas las cosas en su interior, ni mas ni menos
> 
> ...



santixman, te agradezco que me hayas comprendido , y mira que lo que digo es SIN UNSAR NI UNA PATILLA MAS, solo descartar lo redundante (las 2 salidas similares) o lo estructurado (el divisor que esclaviza a unas patas de lso comparadores).

8 patas igual y mas posibilidades.
es lo que note al querer trabajar con el .
si, ya se , si quiero invertir agrego un T y listo .

me da lastima no poder dsiparar o resetear al FF con tensiones distintas a 1/3 y 2/3 o valores dependientes de ese divisor si arrastro la tension de ref. con la pata 5 .

pero bueno, yo ya comprendi, y te agradezco tu comprension.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 14, 2009)

Si ya lo hicieron asi... Que Le Vas A Hacer...

Como dicen por ahi, lleva mas de 30 años con el mismo diseño.

Bueno entendemos que tenias que expresarte Fernandob.

Pero de que es una KK... Ahi si no estoy de acuerdo contigo... A un Semiconductor lo respetas... (con tono burlon)

Los semiconductores hicieron posibles que escribieras KK en tu PC. (Y uno que otro 555)


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Si ya lo hicieron asi... Que Le Vas A Hacer...
> 
> Como dicen por ahi, lleva mas de 30 años con el mismo diseño.
> 
> ...



primer año lo hice en una escuela secundaria que era con orientacion mecanica, un nene yo pero les insisti a mis viejos para que me cambien a otra, estudie en la ENET 12 electronica.
tengo que poner esfuerzo y ganas para siempre seguir con la electronica , qque me gusta y mucho , pero tristemente no es lo que deja la $$$$ .

A la electronica la quiero , me gusta, no suelo respetarla, le levanto la pollera, la quemo, , la atesoro, la guardo , soy egoista con lo que tengo y con lo que descubro.
a la gente me gustaria poder respetarla mas, pero cuanto mas la conozco mas dificil se me hace.

El titulo trate de cambiarlo varias veces , fui a editar mi primer mensaje y no me lo toma.
algo como que se quedo en el tiempo , o que podria ser mejor.
te digo que ver que tiene las funciones, que estan ahi y que da para mas, si , me calento , que se habla tanto pero , bueno , ya puse lo mio.
estuve un rato y al hacer un bloque que resumia las caracterisitcas vi que no me servia, perdi tiempo al cuete y me calento, pero entre otras csoas por que si, estan ahi las cosas, y las 8 patas alcanzan, y no es un capricho para mi, es , que se ve que puede ser MAS GENERICO , a simple vista.

yo ya me adapte, es que hay muchisima variedad de componentes.

mira vos mismo las conclusiones que sacamos aqui con ejemplos reales, de EL POR QUE en 30 años no cambio .

si hay algo que he visto que es sincero , que no tiene trabas es la electronica.
no se queda  , no tiene poca variedad por conveniencia de algunos, no , la electronica crece y crecio a pasos agigantados, por la competencia, por la pasion de quienes les gusta , por que no tiene limites y es accesible ....... no parece un poco raro que 30 años y sin cambios ?
ponele otro numero, no 555 .
es una cuestion de mercado como se puede ver y ya lo he concluido .

te mando un saludo tacatomon


----------



## mabauti (Mar 14, 2009)

fernandob , tienes TODO EL DERECHO de expresar tus ideas y nadie te lo debe quitar o menguar, lo unico que hace falta es hacerlo de manera adecuada y con respeto. 

Y en mi opinion , el 555 es algo asi como una carreola/andadera, sirve para los que se inician en la electronica, para los que requieren algo poco complicado; y para los que quieren mas , seguramente lo encontraran. Quiza evolucione, quiza desaparezca pero por el momemto sigue ahi para los que comienzan en esto.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2009)

respeto ?

leiste los post ?

yo creo que uno no deberia faltarle el respeto a otra persona por que el otro diga que una camara dde fotos es una KK , o por que uno diga que tal auto es una kk (siempre se deduce que es la opinion del que lo dice simplemente ) .
por que diga que tal comida es una bosta, o que tal tornillo es una porqueria .

o mejor te cambio el texto : no deberia usar la gente *como excusa * para faltar el respeto a otros el que uno se lo ¿¿¿ haya faltado a un integrado ??? 
nos olvidamso de que hablamos ?
un integrado .
un pedazo de mineral con determinada forma.

se ven las respuestas, si, yo le falte el respeto al integrado .......... y despues ? que paso ? a mi me dicen de respetar ? diganme que cuide el lenguaje en el foro, que no ponga esos titulos .
y marquenle a quienes faltan el respeto a OTRAS PERSONAS.
Mira, creo que la ola de mentiras y recesion que se viene (que nos la hacen escuchar todo el dia ) esta poneindo nerviosa a la gente , afecta al trabajo y al animo, por eso deberiamos cuidarnos todos, y mas de INICIAR broncas, pero una cosa es como ya te dije decir que tal "material " es una porqueria, una KK , una mierda , o lo que sea, *puedo generar debate*, me pueden mostrar que soy un zapayo que estoy equivocado, o no.
*y otra es directamente ofender a las personas, a un forero.*

lee los post y fijate como vino la cosa, y fijate *si es A MI *al que tenes que decirle algo .  

HOY dia no lo llamemos KK , pero esta limitado, y repito de nuevo , limitaciones que podrian mejorar , sin aumentar pines y sin rediseñar nada mas que hacer disponibles puntos que ya existen.

respeto : a la vida, a la gente que lo merece.
te parece las respuestas que pusieron ?
que a mi me sirvieron para comprender por que en 30 años no cambio, y no es culpa de los fabricantes ni los diseñadores.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2009)

fernandob, no hay porque sobresaltarse tanto por defender un punto de vista, esta bien que no te parezca adecuado el 555 para tus diseños, pero tienes la ventaja que puedes elegir cualquier otro que satisfaga tus necesidades. 

El 555 cumple cabalmente con la función para el que fue diseñado, sirve para otras cosas, es barato, y se consigue en cualquier parte!. No por nada a resistido el paso de los años.

Y como apunta mabauti, es el integrado preferido preferido de los que inician en electronica.

fernandob, como te gusta iniciar discusiones!, pero es bueno, le da sabor al foro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2009)

esta andres, hasta te digo que me pareceria bueno que lo cierres al tema, ya que no va a dar para nada util, no lo tendria que haber abierto.

pudo haber ido para muchos lados este tema , pero para donde fu eno es util.

saludos


----------

